# The Sopranos - "Kaisha" OAD: week of 6-4-2006 *spoilers*



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

7 months till the next episode. Will this episode hold you over till then?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It'll have to, won't it?

Julianna Margulies in black bra and panties -- very nice. Until she crawled over and barfed into the bucket -- not so nice.

I was concerned that Christopher was going to get whacked at some point. Guess not.

I could plainly see why AJ was hot for the Latina. My question is, why would she even bother with him?


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> ...Will this episode hold you over till then?


No. No it will not.
(And for the record, I don't expect someone to get whacked in every episode and I don't FF through the Dr. Melfi scenes.  )


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> I could plainly see why AJ was hot for the Latina. My question is, why would she even bother with him?


I'm guessing you'd have to be a pretty big idiot to work in construction in NJ and not know who the Sopranos are.

I'm guessing you'd have to be a pretty big idiot to be a Soprano and not suspect that a chick miles out of your league who's sleeping with you might have ulterior motives.

And I'm guessing there's only one pretty big idiot in that relationship.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I realize this wasn't a Season closer, but I expect a bit more to happen when the next show won't air for over six months. The groundwork was laid for something to happen, but the show closed like a Christmas card. How am I supposed to get into that in June?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Def was a little weird how it was set during christmas time. Kinda like when the simpsons do a halloween show 2 weeks into november or something.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

This is the best they could come up as a mid season finale?? I won't stop watching but it just really seems like they are going through the motions at this point. I could understand if there was another episode next week but to have one like this and then make everyone wait 6 months is just crazy. There was no excitement, nothing to look forward to when they return, nothing to keep everyone talking till the second half. Overall first half grade: C- (Can we be done with the Christopher centered drug episodes- OK we get it he can't get away from the drugs, move on.)


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm guessing you'd have to be a pretty big idiot to be a Soprano and not suspect that a chick miles out of your league who's sleeping with you might have ulterior motives.
> 
> And I'm guessing there's only one pretty big idiot in that relationship.


Nothing surprising about that. That's the way females roll. They almost always try to date/hook-up a few steps up their station in life


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 3, 2004)

Everyone keeps making out what a jerk AJ is, but I thought he was pretty savvy in handling the punks. Thought he was going to his trunk for a piece (stupid move). Did bizness and got l__d.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> This is the best they could come up as a mid season finale?? I won't stop watching but it just really seems like they are going through the motions at this point. I could understand if there was another episode next week but to have one like this and then make everyone wait 6 months is just crazy. There was no excitement, nothing to look forward to when they return, nothing to keep everyone talking till the second half. Overall first half grade: C- (Can we be done with the Christopher centered drug episodes- OK we get it he can't get away from the drugs, move on.)


Have you watched the first five years. The season enders always end with a family scene. There is never a major whack just implications of next season. This show rarely does cliffhangers. Its just a slow simmering boil.

There are a lot seeds planted for the series finale and it wouldnt surprise if the finale was slow. Right now its the question is Tony going down and if he does will it be:

1) New York and Phil/Johnny Sac
2) Christopher and his Drug use slipping up.
3) Carmela and the final realization of what happened to Adrian (It keeps coming up).
4) AJ Taking over somehow 
5) Tony quitting and getting a traveling salesman job


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Have you watched the first five years. The season enders always end with a family scene. There is never a major whack just implications of next season.


That would include Season 2 and Big ***** was whacked in that Season's closer.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Were they smoking tea leaves??


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Hpirx said:


> Everyone keeps making out what a jerk AJ is, but I thought he was pretty savvy in handling the punks. Thought he was going to his trunk for a piece (stupid move). Did bizness and got l__d.


I didn't think it was smart at all. He ended up bribing the street punks for short term gain and showed them that he doesn't have the balls to fight them. More so, he proved to the entire audience that he doesn't have what it takes to ever take over from his father.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

jschuur said:


> I didn't think it was smart at all.


I agree. If I were one of the punks, I would show up the next night looking for something else.


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Have you watched the first five years. The season enders always end with a family scene. There is never a major whack just implications of next season. This show rarely does cliffhangers. Its just a slow simmering boil.
> 
> There are a lot seeds planted for the series finale and it wouldnt surprise if the finale was slow. Right now its the question is Tony going down and if he does will it be:
> 
> ...


VERY WELL SAID. This echos my sentiments about the finale exactly.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

jschuur said:


> More so, he proved to the entire audience that he doesn't have what it takes to ever take over from his father.


Of course not, that will be his sister's job.

I was very surprised that Chris survived this episode. I expected him to meet up with Adriana in Paris at the end.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

The only thing missing from this episode was AJ at the end saying "God bless us every one."  WADR Flyers088, I'd love you as my teacher if I turned in a POS like this, with the expectations and hype that this series has, and I still get a passing grade.  This was an F, with a big red "see me" on it, and a letter home to the parents. It was really third rate soap opera stuff with some bad language thrown in. OK, I will give a few extra credit points for Julianna in her skivvies, and the hot sweaty Latina, but that all got wiped out by Tony in his beret. Not exactly the Dapper Don, eh.

I am leaning to not watching the next/final "season". At least they are clever enough not to put it up against the NFL, because I would rather watch the Niners and Saints play than this.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> The only thing missing from this episode was AJ at the end saying "God bless us every one."  WADR Flyers088, I'd love you as my teacher if I turned in a POS like this, with the expectations and hype that this series has, and I still get a passing grade.  This was an F, with a big red "see me" on it, and a letter home to the parents. It was really third rate soap opera stuff with some bad language thrown in. OK, I will give a few extra credit points for Julianna in her skivvies, and the hot sweaty Latina, but that all got wiped out by Tony in his beret. Not exactly the Dapper Don, eh.
> 
> I am leaning to not watching the next/final "season". At least they are clever enough not to put it up against the NFL, because I would rather watch the Niners and Saints play than this.


It's like a car wreck you can see happening in slow motion. As bad as it is to watch you just can't turn away. Thank goodness there is finally an end in site becuase the ship has sailed on this show being interesting a long time ago.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Why does someone have to puke in every episode this year? Is that Chase's way of telling us "yeah this is how I feel after watching this season too." Oh well at least I can cancel HBO now.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Oh well at least I can cancel HBO now.


And miss out on DeadWood ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> The only thing missing from this episode was AJ at the end saying "God bless us every one."


Except they subtly emphasized how incredibly dysfunctional this family is. Everybody was giving each other uncomfortable looks at the end. This is a family that is ready to explode.

Granted, I would have preferred to see a little more explosion last night, but to say that it was a happy family ending is COMPLETELY missing the subtext, not to mention the whole point of the scene.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I think there's more to the dysfunction than just fun at Christmas.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Melfi = FFF.

This ep and the whole short season has been a snooze. Disappointing.

I am thinking about dropping HBO; there are no real series to catch my attention any more. We mostly use PPV for movies now, so HBO is mostly unused.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If I was paying for my HBO, I'd drop it. Even though Entourage looks amusing.

Yes, I get HBO for free. No, I'm not stealing it. The cable installer set it up that way so that my cable modem would work properly. I cancelled HBO a year ago, and if they haven't been by yet to turn it off, that's their problem.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I thought the season was OK, but this episode was a snoozer by normal standards... let alone a finale. And it's not because of no violence. The show is at its best when the crew is together interacting with their one-dimensional selfish ideas. It's worst when an episode focuses on individual issues like the ones with Christopher and Artie.

Horrrible way to go out in June.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Oh well at least I can cancel HBO now.





jones07 said:


> And miss out on DeadWood ?





Graymalkin said:


> If I was paying for my HBO, I'd drop it. Even though Entourage looks amusing.


Definitely check out Entourage, it is one of HBO's best shows - regardless of other shows that have come and gone or may come back in the future.

And Deadwood also deserves to be watched.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Entourage is what The Sopranos used to be. Good writing, great cast, good storylines.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

it looks like they've sorta stabilized tony's family life. carmella is happy with her spec house, AJ is growing up, meadow is in CA. 

i just hope they use that stability so they can really focus mafia side of the story next year and move it along.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Awful season finale. Christmas felt disjointed since we are in June right now. This show is way past its prime. 

Only reason I am keeping HBO is for Entourage.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Are the things everyone is hoping will happen in the second part of this season the same things everyone was hoping would happen before this season started. This first half does not seem to have advanced the plot any except Carmella can now have visions of an out of work actress.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Wow...what a giant bag of suck that was!

The episode was set up perfectly for the start of a huge mafia war. Jersey vs Brooklyn. Two captains get whacked & they decide to sit on it?? My preference for who should have been killed to start the whole thing was Christopher. It appears I am not alone in that feeling here.

But instead of the start of both crews going to the mattresses & spending the final episodes playing out like The Godfather, with Tony coming out on top in the end, we get an episode that plays out like It's a Wonderful Life.

Unlike the mid-season hiatus cliffhanger that The Shield left us with (which has me counting the days until it comes back), this one left me with no real desire to wait for the final episodes. If they show up in seven months or seven years, I won't really care.


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Have you watched the first five years. The season enders always end with a family scene. There is never a major whack just implications of next season. This show rarely does cliffhangers. Its just a slow simmering boil.
> 
> There are a lot seeds planted for the series finale and it wouldnt surprise if the finale was slow. Right now its the question is Tony going down and if he does will it be:
> 
> ...


OK - Is Carmela really that "out of it"? She acts like she doesn't know what her husband and all of her husbands friends/associates do for a living.

There was one scene in an earlier episode where Vito and Silvio give her the money that was stolen from some drug or money laundering op and she later tells Tony and others how blessed they are as a family - all the while not knowing (or caring) where that stack of bills came from.

Wouldn't any "family wife" opine or have an inkling of what happened to Adriana?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I tried to watch Deadwood but nothing about it appealed to me.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Meathead said:


> Wow...what a giant bag of suck that was!


:up:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

reggers said:


> There was one scene in an earlier episode where Vito and Silvio give her the money that was stolen from some drug or money laundering op and she later tells Tony and others how blessed they are as a family - all the while not knowing (or caring) where that stack of bills came from.


She knows exactly where it came from, because she later remarked to Tony that "it wasn't as much as I would have thought" (or something like that). She's hidden guns and money for Tony, and stole money from Tony, too. She's knows what she's into... but perhaps she can't believe/accept that her husband had anything to do with Ade's "disappearance". Or maybe she thinks naively the mob is all about money and drugs and other victimless crimes and illicit activities, but not murder.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

This episode was 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound bag.

Almost none of the set-up that this seaosn has been establishing played out. And does anyone care whether or not Chrissy is a junkie at this point? Boring...


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

weak.

Nothing to have me on the edge of my seat till the New Year.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

what were Chris and Julie smoking?


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> what were Chris and Julie smoking?


probably heroin. it was brown and they mentioned that at least they weren't using needles.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Figaro said:


> what were Chris and Julie smoking?


It was probably herion... they said somewhere in the show that they weren't "using needles", but people can still smoke it for a fix.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Figaro said:


> what were Chris and Julie smoking?


They were probably freebasing heroin since they were both junk addicts. It is possible that they were freebasing cocaine, but heroin seems more likely.

If you ever want to see a messed up movie about what freebasing can do to you, go see Traffic & watch what Topher Grace's character does to the Judge's daughter.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Ah so it wasn't Valerian tea?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Ah so it wasn't Valerian tea?


Yeah, I was a little shocked how quick they made the jump from "No, don't get OTC cough medicine because it contains xyz, get this herbal tea instead" to freebasing heroin. I understand they are both addicts, but they jumped a huge chasm there. I guess they wanted to get Christopher back on the junk quick & not spend as much time playing up his slow decline back into drugs.

That let them free up the rest of the hour to fit in all the rest of the suck.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Strangest television montage _ever_: Christopher and Julianna drugged out in the movie theater. WTF?!?!?


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

It was a directorial nod to "Casablanca". They finished it off with a short clip from Casablanca in the final scene too.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Was it me or was there a little flashback between Christopher and Julianna?

AJ is such a wimp, hey if you guys leave I'll give you this bike... Yeah I'll take your bike and your truck. 

Phil the shah in the hospital, he is released then comes back in, I guess that Doc never heard of lets keep you for observation


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Except the music in the movie theater was not from casablanca. I was thinking vertigo but I wasn't sure.

I really did not like the way this episode was editted. It was like an amateur director trying to pull of an alejandro inarritu film. Fast forwarding, rewinding, weeks of gaps. It just really left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I really did not like the way this episode was editted. It was like an amateur director trying to pull of an alejandro inarritu film. Fast forwarding, rewinding, weeks of gaps. It just really left a sour taste in my mouth.


I noticed continuity errors in some scenes, where a character was standing/facing a certain way, and then 1/2 a second later, they seemed to be "off their mark".


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Meathead said:


> Yeah, I was a little shocked how quick they made the jump from "No, don't get OTC cough medicine because it contains xyz, get this herbal tea instead" to freebasing heroin. I understand they are both addicts, but they jumped a huge chasm there. I guess they wanted to get Christopher back on the junk quick & not spend as much time playing up his slow decline back into drugs.
> 
> That let them free up the rest of the hour to fit in all the rest of the suck.


Yeah, that confused me, too. It's like the transition scenes wound up on the editing room floor and we were left to assume that smoking herbal tea through a pipe wasn't what they were doing.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The flashback scene to Chrissy and Juiliani hooking up the first time threw me for a second.

I am thinking that the music in the movie they were watching at the theater was from the beginning of the original 'Poseidon Adventure' - very Irwin Allen-ish sounding and oh-so hinting of lives turned upside down and meeting a watery end?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Meathead said:


> Yeah, I was a little shocked how quick they made the jump from "No, don't get OTC cough medicine because it contains xyz, get this herbal tea instead" to freebasing heroin. I understand they are both addicts, but they jumped a huge chasm there. I guess they wanted to get Christopher back on the junk quick & not spend as much time playing up his slow decline back into drugs.


Don't forget that Chrissy has been a huge hypocrite with the drugs.. he's constantly telling everyone else to get help and give up the junk, and at the same time, he's still using. Same thing with the cough medicine. And we've already seen him sliding back for several episodes now. What's the point of going to all the AA meetings, if he's still using (beside getting hooked up, that is)?

But the leap from the tea to freebasing heroin was a pretty big leap for one episode.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Not really a big leap since he was snorting coke in california.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Oh well at least I can cancel HBO now.


Yup, just did that myself.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

dull dull dull, living on past reputation. No way to prove it but if this was a new show this season (like Big Love) then most of us would be crapping all over it.

Big bag of suck for sure and the Shield comparison is perfect, that was a stunning ender after a simmering season. Even Big Love had a great ending that left me waiting for next year without any mob hits etc (sorry for the spolier there).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

5thcrewman said:


> The flashback scene to Chrissy and Juiliani hooking up the first time threw me for a second.


Yeah, and that's another thing... this is what my friends and I call the "Seinfeld Universe". What are the chances that some random real-estate agent in the NY/NJ area tracks down Tony to buy the building, and then, just so happens to be in the SAME AA meeting(s) as Chris? And they hooked-up (seemingly) before she really knows he is Tony's cousin.

And wasn't she engaged? WTF? Neither she nor Chris are acting like they're both cheating on their respective spouses.

But I did like that one line from Tony to Chris - "Hey, are you going to hog ALL the ice??"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I still like the show, but I have to agree that this season was not that good. It definitely fell off my list of best shows on TV. I can't think of a show I watch with a worse "season finale" this year.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Best line of the show:

"I have the 50 Cent movie. They were giving them away at the car wash."


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

And as for Blanca, AJ's new flame. Didn't he notice that when Paulie arrived, she rushed out to his car, embraced him, and kissed him? And that he called her "my baby" or something like that?

Shouldn't he be concerned?

Maybe Pauly is the "ex" that used to beat up on the hoods.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

InterMurph said:


> And as for Blanca, AJ's new flame. Didn't he notice that when Paulie arrived, she rushed out to his car, embraced him, and kissed him? And that he called her "my baby" or something like that?
> Shouldn't he be concerned?
> Maybe Pauly is the "ex" that used to beat up on the hoods.


Yeah, that's right!! And what about the baby! Paulie Jr??? Too bad the writers will never touch that plot line again.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

P U


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> And as for Blanca, AJ's new flame. Didn't he notice that when Paulie arrived, she rushed out to his car, embraced him, and kissed him? And that he called her "my baby" or something like that?
> 
> Shouldn't he be concerned?
> 
> Maybe Pauly is the "ex" that used to beat up on the hoods.


That would only happen if we were watching LOST, not Soprano's.

As for Jr. and his dementia, anyone notice how he said the envelope was for Bobby and Karen (not Janice)?


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

hefe said:


> Yup, just did that myself.


ditto


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Paperboy2003 said:


> That would only happen if we were watching LOST, not Soprano's.
> 
> As for Jr. and his dementia, anyone notice how he said the envelope was for Bobby and Karen (not Janice)?


Yeah I noticed he mentioned Karen, not Janice. How about the I didn't act alone comment and Bobby's response JFK was over 40 years ago.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

What a dissapointment.


----------



## johnconaway (Jan 3, 2005)

I belive Pauly did hook up with AJ's new girlfriend, a season or so back....remember when he woke up with the bad dreams, and the girlfriend was telling the little child not to worry about "Uncle Paulie"?

Also, am I the only one who thinks Julianna might be an undercover agent trying to get the goods on whatever info she can through Tony or Christopher?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

johnconaway said:


> I belive Pauly did hook up with AJ's new girlfriend, a season or so back....remember when he woke up with the bad dreams, and the girlfriend was telling the little child not to worry about "Uncle Paulie"?
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thinks Julianna might be an undercover agent trying to get the goods on whatever info she can through Tony or Christopher?


What kind of agent smokes junk and humps suspects like a banshee, and where can I find one?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

johnconaway said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks Julianna might be an undercover agent trying to get the goods on whatever info she can through Tony or Christopher?


Yes, you are. 

I'd say it's highly unlikely, since she's actually a heroin addict and sleeping with Chris. And I think it might be hard to actually be "real" real estate agent and an undercover FBI agent at the same time.

edit: crap... second time in the same thread. I need to type faster.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except they subtly emphasized how incredibly dysfunctional this family is. Everybody was giving each other uncomfortable looks at the end. This is a family that is ready to explode.


If only that was the case. They seem more likely to explode from too much turkey and mashed potatoes at this point . (Or given the beret, _dinde et puree de pommes de terre. _)


Rob Helmerichs said:


> Granted, I would have preferred to see a little more explosion last night, but to say that it was a happy family ending is COMPLETELY missing the subtext, not to mention the whole point of the scene.


I got the point of the scene, but I'm just not sure I still care. I got the disfunctional family bit about 10 minutes into S01E01. You can be disfunctional and also interesting/entertaining at the same time. They have always been the former, but the latter parts are fewer and farther between. They still exist, but seem to be an endangered species. Especially since the demise of the second most compelling character in the show, Johnny Sac.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

johnconaway said:


> I belive Pauly did hook up with AJ's new girlfriend, a season or so back....remember when he woke up with the bad dreams, and the girlfriend was telling the little child not to worry about "Uncle Paulie"?


I don't think so...this kid is only 3 years old...so the age wouldn't be right...

why did the FBI agent warn Tony? that seemed pretty strange...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I don't think so...this kid is only 3 years old...so the age wouldn't be right...
> 
> why did the FBI agent warn Tony? that seemed pretty strange...


"It's Christmas." Seriously, though, don't they have a responsibility if they think someone's life is in danger?


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Figaro said:


> What kind of agent smokes junk and humps suspects like a banshee, and where can I find one?


His name is Jack Bauer, but I am not sure if you want to "find" him.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

scheckeNYK said:


> His name is Jack Bauer, but I am not sure if you want to "find" him.


Make that a hot FEMALE agent.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Anubys said:
> 
> 
> > why did the FBI agent warn Tony? that seemed pretty strange...
> ...


Exactly.. and why risk losing a member of Tony's crew, who could potentially be a valuable informant in the future?


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> "It's Christmas." Seriously, though, don't they have a responsibility if they think someone's life is in danger?


Yes they do.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Figaro said:


> What kind of agent smokes junk ...


Both kinds!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I asked my cat, Mulder, who watches "The Sopranos" with me, what he thought of this episode and the season in general.

He promptly hacked up a furball.

I'm with him.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

overall, a pretty disappointing season. i really felt like they were just giving us a bunch of filler. and what kind of season closer was that? i get they're trying to lay some groundwork for the final season, but this was just ridiculous.

this season just felt so "choppy" ... much worse then any other season i can think of.

honestly, if this was my first attempt at watching the show, i would have cancelled my season pass so fast it woud have hurt. but, considering i've been watching this from day one, and all the enjoyment it's brought me, i'm willing to go the distance.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> The flashback scene to Chrissy and Juiliani hooking up the first time threw me for a second.
> 
> I am thinking that the music in the movie they were watching at the theater was from the beginning of the original 'Poseidon Adventure' - very Irwin Allen-ish sounding and oh-so hinting of lives turned upside down and meeting a watery end?


The music was from _Vertigo_.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I would also add that there seemed to be a lot of forgotten storylines in this season (most of which I have . . . . . forgotten) but the Artie story jumps to mind amongst others.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

I find it funny when someone comes on here and craps the show and says they have just canceled HBO and says they could care less about this show and then...........about 20 posts later leave's another post about this and that about the show!...ANYWAYS moving on..

This could be way out there and seening how nobody else has brought it up yet maybe I'am just tripping! I thought the housekeeper in Phil's house who was putting the mop away in the closet looked ALOT LIKE the FBI agent(white lady) who has been on the case. The one that would contact Adriana all the time. She looked just like her and the look she gave Phil's wife!

p.s. If you canceled HBO!......Your goin miss Entourage!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought the maid looked like the maid that used to look after Junior - Svetlana perhaps but maybe you were right and the person just looked familiar and that's who it was, I think I need to watch a rerun now


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I thought the maid looked like his girlfriend that he was crossing the street with when the storefront went KABOOM.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

super dave said:


> I thought the maid looked like his girlfriend that he was crossing the street with when the the storefront when KABOOM.


Yep that's her. 
Guess she does more then clean his house, she also cleans his pipes


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

tubsone said:


> I find it funny when someone comes on here and craps the show and says they have just canceled HBO and says they could care less about this show and then...........about 20 posts later leave's another post about this and that about the show!...ANYWAYS moving on..
> 
> This could be way out there and seening how nobody else has brought it up yet maybe I'am just tripping! I thought the housekeeper in Phil's house who was putting the mop away in the closet looked ALOT LIKE the FBI agent(white lady) who has been on the case. The one that would contact Adriana all the time. She looked just like her and the look she gave Phil's wife!
> 
> p.s. If you canceled HBO!......Your goin miss Entourage!


I find it funny that someone thinks that I am supposed to stop talking about a show that I *PAID* to watch just because I said that I was *GOING* to cancel HBO.  Still have the HBO and I still feel like talking about what I watched. Besides if I where to leave this thread I would miss your witty commentary.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I like Bobby's new media room in Johnny Sack's house! A lot better than the last time he and T. watched Canadian-posing-as-American-football.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> I like Bobby's new media room in Johnny Sack's house! A lot better than the last time he and T. watched Canadian-posing-as-American-football.


I don't think they pretended it was the NFL this time!

I love all the comments about "laying the groundwork"...there are only 8 eps left, they've laid enough groundwork to cover 100 eps already  

my wife and I watch it because it's one of the few shows we like together...but it's out of a sense of loyalty than anything else...we hardly ever discuss the show...er...I mean...the giant bag of suck... anymore...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

tubsone said:


> I find it funny when someone comes on here and craps the show and says they have just canceled HBO and says they could care less about this show and then...........about 20 posts later leave's another post about this and that about the show!...ANYWAYS moving on..


Heh...or assumes peoples' motives. 

I cancelled HBO because Sopranos is all I watch on the network. I'll resubscribe for the final 8...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

tubsone said:


> p.s. If you canceled HBO!......Your goin miss Entourage!


For me, the question isn't whether to cancel HBO now that Soprano's is over. It's whether to cancel HBO once Entourage is over. This short season was about as appealing as a 60-year old dutch whore with braces. :down:


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jradford said:


> This short season was about as appealing as a 60-year old dutch whore with braces. :down:


On her legs or teeth?



phox


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

No matter what, this "season" is over, it was disapointing, forgetful, and a waste of time to watch. The real question is what will they do with the remaining 8 episodes. I read somewhere that the writers or director dont worry about the audience and take as long as they want to "get to the point", that they dont do cliffhangers or big moments or whatever. But this show "used to be good" and they only have 8 episodes left to "get to the point". What isnt being looked at here is that these next 8 episodes will define the entire show. If they crap out the next 8 can anyone look back at the early episodes and really care anymore? This show deserves good solid action in the final 8 with exciting closer, not 8 more episodes of "is this over yet I have to go do anything else but this".


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

scheckeNYK said:


> His name is Jack Bauer, but I am not sure if you want to "find" him.


That is funny!!!!


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Loved the use of "Moonlight Mile" during the opening / closing


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

After Entourage & Deadwood is... The Wire. Can't wait.

Hands down the best drama on HBO, in my opinion.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I would also add that there seemed to be a lot of forgotten storylines in this season (most of which I have . . . . . forgotten) but the Artie story jumps to mind amongst others.


Who? What story?


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> I like Bobby's new media room in Johnny Sack's house! A lot better than the last time he and T. watched Canadian-posing-as-American-football.


The more I think about it, the more lame I think the whole CFL-as-NFL thing is. I don't care that they don't want to pay for the undoubtedly exorbitant prices that the NFL wants. But don't show something else on the TV trying to pass it off as an NFL game. Just go with audio and views of the TV that don't show the actual screen. Geez, is that so hard to figure out.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone else think Julianna's hot bod was a body double? Did we ever see her face and body together?

Keeping HBO for the Wire, Entourage, and Deadwood. I wish they'd put them on at the same time so I could cancel for half a year! 

Frank


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bananfish said:


> Who? What story?


Artie is the restaurant owner. I don't think there was much of a story to follow up on, other than (a) he needs to stop talking to customers, (b) have an early-bird special to drum up business, (c) get Tony to pay his tab, and (d) create better dishes to compete with the new shop across town. None of which are germane to the main plot lines (there are plenty of THOSE they could follow up on!)


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

If the Middle Eastern guys never have a story developed, I'll be really pissed. They've dangled that the entire 1/2 season.

If the NY/NJ conflict fizzles out with that hospital scene, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> Artie is the restaurant owner. I don't think there was much of a story to follow up on, other than (a) he needs to stop talking to customers, (b) have an early-bird special to drum up business, (c) get Tony to pay his tab, and (d) create better dishes to compete with the new shop across town. None of which are germane to the main plot lines (there are plenty of THOSE they could follow up on!)


Don't forget (e) stop picking fights with Mafiosi...


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

jradosh said:


> If the Middle Eastern guys never have a story developed, I'll be really pissed. They've dangled that the entire 1/2 season.
> 
> If the NY/NJ conflict fizzles out with that hospital scene, I'll be pissed.


+1


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The artie storyline is more or less resolved. He already had the 2-for-1 night. He didn't need to change his dishes, he needed to take more interest in cooking again. The scene where he went back to a recipe on a piece of paper and began cooking the rabbit was an indication that he was heading back in the right direction.

The terrorist plot is perfect as it is. I think it is a very perfect representation of the climate of the country in general. Finding out whether they are or aren't terrorists would ruin the paranoia and would be a real shame.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> The terrorist plot is perfect as it is. I think it is a very perfect representation of the climate of the country in general. Finding out whether they are or aren't terrorists would ruin the paranoia and would be a real shame.


I hadn't looked at it that way, and I'm not sure I agree 100%. The first few episodes where they showed up and then Christopher and Tony talked about it... that was enough to make the "climate of the country" statement. Beyond that I think it's an unfair "tease" unless it goes somewhere. They've given them too much air-time to simply call it "commentary" now.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

jradosh said:


> I hadn't looked at it that way, and I'm not sure I agree 100%. The first few episodes where they showed up and then Christopher and Tony talked about it... that was enough to make the "climate of the country" statement. Beyond that I think it's an unfair "tease" unless it goes somewhere. They've given them too much air-time to simply call it "commentary" now.


The funny thing is, they sure spend ALOT of time at the Bing!! and it's always just the 2 of them. They must be the kind that eats meals at the strip club. Hope at least they are getting some comps! 

enjoying the show, but definitely not as good as past seasons. I agree with above poster: if this were season 1, the show would not be nearly as popular.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

When is the Russian guy from the Barrens gonna swoop back in from outta nowhere??


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

This episode was a let down but, they all have been this season. Which girl is the snitch.? AJ's or the drug one.? We need a good execution to bring the season around.

Wonder if the guys in the Bing are part of the 3 tons of fertilizer they found in Canada.?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow, what a horrible, boring episode.

And maybe 'cause I was only paying half attention all season and maybe 'cause I don't really notice chicks but I was completely confused between Christopher's wife (was she black? why did he say she was is she wasn't), the real estate chick and AJ's chick.

I figured out the real estate one was Julianna who I heard was Guest Starring (I had no idea that was her in earlier episodes) but AJ's kept me thinking it was Jessica Alba but I knew it wasn't.

When did Chris even meet the real estate one? That completely threw me for a loop. And I guess I kept thinking AJ's was supposed to "be someone".

All in all a big yawn.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Chris met Julianna at an AA meeting after she made the deal with Tony to buy the building. Pretty unlikely, IMHO.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> And maybe 'cause I was only paying half attention all season and maybe 'cause I don't really notice chicks but I was completely confused between Christopher's wife (was she black? why did he say she was is she wasn't), the real estate chick and AJ's chick.


Christopher said his goomah (girlfriend) was black. That was an excuse to not let anybody see her. He said Paulie especially would give him a hard time because of the race thing. But really, it's because he was with Julianna and didn't want Tony to know it.

Chris' wife is Italian and Catholic, I'm sure. The mafia has standards for wives. 

AJs chick is Puerto Rican, but as Carmela said, at least she's Catholic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> Chris met Julianna at an AA meeting after she made the deal with Tony to buy the building. Pretty unlikely, IMHO.


I don't think that's the case. Remember, they showed their relationship out of sequence, with some flashbacks reaching back an indeterminate period. I think they had been together for some time.


hefe said:


> AJs chick is Puerto Rican, but as Carmela said, at least she's Catholic.


Or Dominican!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

hefe said:


> Christopher said his goomah (girlfriend) was black. That was an excuse to not let anybody see her. He said Paulie especially would give him a hard time because of the race thing. But really, it's because he was with Julianna and didn't want Tony to know it.


Oh, OK. That makes sense now.

I didn't even realize Julianna WASN'T his wife until later on anyway 

Guess I should'a paid more attention.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think that's the case. Remember, they showed their relationship out of sequence, with some flashbacks reaching back an indeterminate period. I think they had been together for some time.


Nope, because Chris said he recognized her from Satriellie's when she was meeting with Tony. Yes, when they met at the AA meeting, it was a flashback, but at the same time, if Chris was "first", he wouldn't have been all conflicted about telling Tony about her.. AND if Chris was first, that's pretty low of Julianna to almost bang Tony after the deal. I'm sure Chris came after the deal with Tony. Also, otherwise, there would be no reason for Chris to hide the fact that he's now sleeping with her - he knows Tony was first.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think that's the case. Remember, they showed their relationship out of sequence, with some flashbacks reaching back an indeterminate period. I think they had been together for some time.
> 
> Or Dominican!


Didn't the flashback show her at an AA meeting telling the story about Tony leaving her place without finishing and then Christopher stopping her out front and asking her to get coffee?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

TOTAL let down. I was very disappointed. I even rewinded the last couple minutes to watch again as I thought I must have missed something.

Very sad to see the season go out this way but not totally unexpected as most of the seasons were slow throughout.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Didn't the flashback show her at an AA meeting telling the story about Tony leaving her place without finishing and then Christopher stopping her out front and asking her to get coffee?


When Hank said "after the deal," I thought he meant the deal they closed in this episode, not the earlier "meeting" where he agreed to sell the property (but no deal was reached yet)...


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

It was after the scene at her apartment. During AA she said something about closing on escow and how it did something for her.

Chris heard that and decided to move in after the meeting.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Hank said:


> Artie is the restaurant owner. I don't think there was much of a story to follow up on, other than (a) he needs to stop talking to customers, (b) have an early-bird special to drum up business, (c) get Tony to pay his tab, and (d) create better dishes to compete with the new shop across town. None of which are germane to the main plot lines (there are plenty of THOSE they could follow up on!)


I guess my wry sense of humor didn't come through, but smiley faces don't work well with wry.

I said "who? what story?" to agree with the prior poster (JohnB1000), who had pointed out that there were "a lot of forgotten storylines in this season (most of which I have . . . . . forgotten) but the Artie story jumps to mind amongst others."

 ??


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Bananfish said:


> I guess my wry sense of humor didn't come through, but smiley faces don't work well with wry.
> 
> I said "who? what story?" to agree with the prior poster (JohnB1000), who had pointed out that there were "a lot of forgotten storylines in this season (most of which I have . . . . . forgotten) but the Artie story jumps to mind amongst others."
> 
> ??


I have to agree with TAsunder regarding the Artie storyline. I felt it was wrapped up quite well.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

hefe said:


> Christopher said his goomah (girlfriend) was black. That was an excuse to not let anybody see her. He said Paulie especially would give him a hard time because of the race thing. But really, it's because he was with Julianna and didn't want Tony to know it.
> 
> Chris' wife is Italian and Catholic, I'm sure. The mafia has standards for wives.
> 
> AJs chick is Puerto Rican, but as Carmela said, at least she's Catholic.


Yeppers. It's ok to murder, steal, and do drugs. But dammit, Carmela will be dissapointed if someone in her family doesn't marry a Catholic.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bananfish said:


> I guess my wry sense of humor didn't come through, but smiley faces don't work well with wry.


Got it. Didn't catch the sarcasm (this time).


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> "It's Christmas." Seriously, though, don't they have a responsibility if they think someone's life is in danger?


I think in some weird way, the agent and Tony have some sort of unspoken mutual respect for one another.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IndyTom said:


> Yeppers. It's ok to murder, steal, and do drugs. But dammit, Carmela will be dissapointed if someone in her family doesn't marry a Catholic.


they're just dating...but funny how both her kids have now dated non-whites given how racist Tony is...I'm surprised Tony didn't go nuts, but I guess it's different since AJ is male...


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

jradosh said:


> If the Middle Eastern guys never have a story developed, I'll be really pissed. They've dangled that the entire 1/2 season.


Chase knows that almost everyone watching the Sopranos want the Arab guys to developed into some kind of terrorism storyline. He knows the connection between terrorism and men of Arab appearance is always made, so in my opinion Chase is playing with our minds bigtime. He's just juicing folks up to only drop a storyline cold like he has many times before .........Prepare to be pissed


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm guessing that the middle eastern guys are actually feds invilved in some very complex, long-term sting operation against Tony's crew, and the fed who came to the deli is running that operation. 

Then again, I'm the idiot that thought after five years 'Alias' would end with a satisfactory explanation of all the stuff that had been going on, so what the f*ck to I know?


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

busyba said:


> I'm guessing that the middle eastern guys are actually feds invilved in some very complex, long-term sting operation against Tony's crew, and the fed who came to the deli is running that operation.


Gotta say, I like this idea, it would probably be the best subtle setup of the whole season.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

smickola said:


> Gotta say, I like this idea, it would probably be the best subtle setup of the whole season.


It would be, but wow - talk about a great government job - sitting around the Bing all day and drinking!


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Hank said:


> It would be, but wow - talk about a great government job - sitting around the Bing all day and drinking!


How would they submit the expense reports for lapdances?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I didn't think it was a bad episode... It just seems like it has become the in thing to trash the Sopranos this season.

I am having a hard time seeing what people want, I see people claim they don't care about the violence yet I am not sure what they are looking for... One person said more of just the crew hanging out and being buffoons... but really if they did that for 40 minutes in this episode would it have been better?

To me this is a bit more of a throwback to the earlier seasons of the Sopranos. The first season was much more slower paced and the family issues were the focal point of the entire show not the Mafia. I also don't think every break needs to be met with an expected and anticpated cliffhanger.... I don't know it just was not a problem for me... These are some fo the deepest and most developed characters on television, they can get away with more subtle stuff because there is such a history there.

I would love to hear more on what people who bash the show were expecting to happen... If you don't care about the violence, what would have made this a good episode? Again to me I just get this general feeling (and it is not just here), that it has become hip to bash the Sopranos this entire season. I don't think the show was bad this year, I just think it shifted a bit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smickola said:


> How would they submit the expense reports for lapdances?


Informant contact.


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> It's like a car wreck you can see happening in slow motion. As bad as it is to watch you just can't turn away. Thank goodness there is finally an end in site becuase the ship has sailed on this show being interesting a long time ago.


Exactly, you know its gonna suck but you want to see how bad.

This season was the ultimate demonstration of Greed and disrespecting your audience. In previous years, during the hiatus, I would watch every episode over again but I have no desire to watch any of these again.

Talk about "Jumping The Shark" 

Can't wait until *The Wire*


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

marksman said:


> I just think it shifted a bit.


Shifted????? I think the writers from "Joey" "Queer as Folk" and "Comeback" were assigned to this series. If you are satisfied after waiting almost 2 years then they accomplished their goal of pleasing their fan base but the majority of us believe they just put some stuff on film and are laughing all the way to the bank.
Sorry, but there was no compelling drama or any real sustained tension during the entire season.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Lorraine Bracco just stated on a talk show that 20 episodes were written and completed however HBO chose to split the episodes, so hte last episode was never designed to be a season finale.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Joeg180 said:


> Lorraine Bracco just stated on a talk show that 20 episodes were written and completed however HBO chose to split the episodes, so hte last episode was never designed to be a season finale.


Don't you know that you are supposed to fast forward through her?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Don't you know that you are supposed to fast forward through her?


FF with her just gets her talking at normal speed!


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

To me the Sopranos has been about showing snippets of the characters lives which demonstrate how normal the people are in some respects and how abnormal they are in other respects especially in their greed and selfishness. Some times the snippets have been violent and some times they've been non-violent but insightful, sometimes there has been a solid resolution and sometimes there hasn't been a real closure, but always they've been interesting. This episode and some of the previous ones this season have been about boring parts of the characters lives and the episodes have turned out boring. 

In the past some episodes have been kind of slow but it has been a setup on the viewer and BANG something big happens. But not in this episode, it was boring right to the very end.

This show wasn't even about setting up other shows down the line. Phil has a heart attack and we all think this will affect the potential mob war. Nope, as it turns out no set up there. Christopher goes back on junk and we all think that Tony will find out and Christopher will get whacked. Nope, he and his goomah decide to kick it and start going to meetings again. We'll probably not see the junk aspect mentioned again.

Sometimes I think the writers get together and decide to purposely write a horrible episode just to see how much the viewers will take and keep watching. 

Heck, it would have livened this episode up if they'd had some product placement.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Timbeau said:


> Heck, it would have livened this episode up if they'd had some product placement.


Heroin: Not just for shooting up!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My problem is that the first several episodes of the season were good and went in one direction, then the show backtracked and reverted to rehashing old ideas or elaborating in great detail on not-too-interesting side plots. And even that would have been ok if it weren't so cold in tone. I felt like I was watching a bad episode of six feet under these past few weeks. The whole editting and time spanning aspect of this week really pushes the audience away and makes us less engaged in the story.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Timbeau said:


> In the past some episodes have been kind of slow but it has been a setup on the viewer and BANG something big happens. But not in this episode, it was boring right to the very end.


The only real difference between this season and previous seasons is that I wasn't on an internet forum dissecting every episode before. I really don't think it was much different.

Doesn't anybody remember a couple seasons back (honestly can't remember which one exactly) when they set it all up near the end that Paulie was going to turn on the family and go with Johnny Sac, whom he was having some improper private conversations with? It looked like we were about to get a major conflict, and then, nothing. It's happened throughout the history of the show as often as not.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

hefe said:


> Paulie was going to turn on the family and go with Johnny Sac, whom he was having some improper private conversations with? It looked like we were about to get a major conflict, and then, nothing.


My memory might be fuzzy, but I think that was before Johnny Sac was the NY Boss, and he was in the process of fighting for control of the NY crew with Little Carmine, and might have needed Paulie's support in NJ (strength in numbers).. but in the end Johnny Sac got control because Carmine backed off, and didn't need Paulie's help after all.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hank said:


> My memory might be fuzzy, but I think that was before Johnny Sac was the NY Boss, and he was in the process of fighting for control of the NY crew with Little Carmine, and might have needed Paulie's support in NJ (strength in numbers).. but in the end Johnny Sac got control because Carmine backed off, and didn't need Paulie's help after all.


They seemed like they were setting up for something big, and it just fizzled.

Paulie was not content, and the way it way playing out and the way the previews were focusing on it at the time was a big tease that went nowhere. I'm just saying that's pretty much par for the course with the show, and isn't anything new.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

This complaining drives me nuts. It seems like everybody complains about shows after a while.

Six Feet Under was loved and then everybody hated it for the Dysfunctional Whining.
Then came the finale and its considered one of the best endings ever for a series.

People love 24 but they hate it.
People love house but they hate it.
People love Nip/Tuck but they hate it.
People love the Amazing Race but they hate it.

Mellow out.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> They seemed like they were setting up for something big, and it just fizzled.
> 
> Paulie was not content, and the way it way playing out and the way the previews were focusing on it at the time was a big tease that went nowhere. I'm just saying that's pretty much par for the course with the show, and isn't anything new.


that's fine...but the big tease was at least interesting! what's interesting now?

Paulie found out he was being played when he had a chance meeting with the big boss and found out the boss didn't know him from Adam...it was a BIG payoff, even if it was a change from what we thought would happen...and the whole time with Paulie thinking about it was dramatic...now we get Carm looking at statues in Paris...

I like the family drama more than I like the mafia drama...but there needs to be something dramatic!

AJ got laid...good for him! but why is that interesting?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

marksman said:


> I didn't think it was a bad episode... It just seems like it has become the in thing to trash the Sopranos this season....
> 
> I am having a hard time seeing what people want.......
> .


Timbeau and TAsunder summed it up for me. Watch The Shield or Rescue Me for examples of what we want, ebb and flow, tension and release.

It's just too easy to say that it's the "in thing". It's the in-thing because it's not as good as it was, that's not to say I won't watch or that some people may not like it but it's a pale imitation of what it once was.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

Anubys said:


> hefe said:
> 
> 
> > They seemed like they were setting up for something big, and it just fizzled.
> ...


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Anubys said:


> AJ got laid...good for him! but why is that interesting?


First, because the girl was hot.

Second, because the girl isn't white.

Third, because the girl may have had something going with Paulie.

Oh yea, did I mention that she was hot?


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Sadly, the only things I will remember (thus far) for this final season is:

Meadow was very (ahem) cold one day.

I will never think of Johnny Cakes the same again.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyTom said:


> Sadly, the only things I will remember (thus far) for this final season is:
> 
> Meadow was very (ahem) cold one day.
> 
> I will never think of Johnny Cakes the same again.


And Phil finally came out of the closet.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> And Phil finally came out of the closet.


I think his heart gave out because he had to kill the only man he ever loved


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Anubys said:


> FF with her just gets her talking at normal speed!


haha

:up:


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> ........AJ got laid...good for him! but why is that interesting?


I wonder if their watching "The Forty Year Old Virgin" was a sign that this was AJ losing his virginity? Kind of a stretch maybe, but with this show you have to try and read between the lines to catch all of the subtilties.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Timbeau and TAsunder summed it up for me. Watch The Shield or Rescue Me for examples of what we want, ebb and flow, tension and release.
> 
> It's just too easy to say that it's the "in thing". It's the in-thing because it's not as good as it was, that's not to say I won't watch or that some people may not like it but it's a pale imitation of what it once was.


The problem is the Sopranos has NEVER been like that, and that is where I take issue. People are complaining about the Sopranos being the Sopranos. Most of the time when you expected a zig they zagged. That has been the show from the DAY 1.

There has not been any consistent ebb and flow to the show ever. We have three hundred plot threads that have been left hanging over the shows life span, not every season or break ended with some kind of tv traditional cliff hanger, not everything is built up to a crystal clear point.

My point is that is how the show has ALWAYS been, and now it is being hoisted on its own pitard. It would be one thing if the Sopranos formula was more traditional but it has not been that way. Sure there have been a cliff hanger in the past, but that is only because after years of not going that route it was unexpected.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

rawbi01 said:


> Were they smoking tea leaves??


No, they weren't. Chris was going out to buy some herb tea to drink to help her cough. The implication was that led to getting high again but they were smoking the heroin (chasing the dragon) instead of injecting it.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

They had to chase the dragon because she said no needles were allowed in the house.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

Will Tony's visit with Phil in the hospital "calm the waters", or will Phil still be out for blood when he recovers? Phil seemed pretty moved by Tony showing up and talking to him as one human being to another. What's AJ need with a woman 10 years older than he is, and who has a kid? He should be bangin' that hot young blonde who was with him and his friend when Tony called him into the garage to straighten him out.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

CharlieB said:


> What's AJ need with a woman 10 years older than he is, and who has a kid? He should be bangin' that hot young blonde who was with him and his friend when Tony called him into the garage to straighten him out.


Maybe now that he's working for his money he can't affort the $1,000-a-bottle Crystal it takes to score the blonde. The MAJLF is cheaper: just a nice bike!


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

CharlieB said:


> Will Tony's visit with Phil in the hospital "calm the waters", or will Phil still be out for blood when he recovers? Phil seemed pretty moved by Tony showing up and talking to him as one human being to another. What's AJ need with a woman 10 years older than he is, and who has a kid? He should be bangin' that hot young blonde who was with him and his friend when Tony called him into the garage to straighten him out.


If memory serves, that hot blonde was only hanging out with him because he was dropping $1K a night on Champagne at the clubs. Maybe he is tapped out and therefore she bolted. <hmmmph women>


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, the sopranos has never been like the shield, but I would definitely disagree that it has never been like rescue me. That is a very similar show in tone. These first two eps of rescue me demonstrated a mastery of the comedy + tragedy + action + melodrama style. The dialogue was snappy and it never felt like the stories had grown out of control.

That is the same style the sopranos had for the first 1/3 of the season for me, albeit not quite as well done and more abstract. But it just sort of derailed over time. I remember LOTS of episodes of the sopranos where the dialogue in the back rooms had that same sense of humor as the rescue me firehouse dialogue. I remember lots of episodes where we see tony struggle to maintain his temper.

No one but me likes the therapy scenes apparently, but I feel like they are really integral and there was just the one quick scene in this last episode. The reason they are important to me is that I want to be focused on tony and not feel like I'm just watching some guy with no feelings.

Anyway, enough rambling for now. If I go on for too long, they might hire me to write the next 8 episodes.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I enjoy the therapy scenes! You're not alone, TAsunder!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I think a lot of people don't like the therapy sessions because of the painfully slooooooooooooow way Bracco delivers her lines and how wooden and stilted she is.

BTW, it's Cristal, not Crystal champagne


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I think a lot of people don't like the therapy sessions because of the painfully slooooooooooooow way Bracco delivers her lines and how wooden and stilted she is.


Maybe, although she doesn't bother me. But either way, James Gandolfini does some of his best acting during some of those sessions and that makes them worthwhile (to me). It's the only place we get to see that side of Tony... and that side is what makes him more interesting (to me) than your typical mafioso.



Bob_Newhart said:


> BTW, it's Cristal, not Crystal champagne


Oops... Well, now you know how much money I prefer to spend on champagne


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Another :up: for the therapy scenes. I like the intellectual side to the show. It's so rare in television. One of the best scenes that has *ever * been on television was a therapy scene where Tony finally breaks down and admits the real reason he didn't show up for a heist that got cousin Tony B. sent away to prison.

My favorite lines from that scene:

[Tony] "Sometimes coming here is like taking a ****."

[Melfi] "I prefer to think of it as giving birth."

[Tony] "No, more like taking a ****."

Classic dialog and perhaps James Gandolfini's best scene ever (the scene as a whole, not necessarily the **** part.)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I didn't think it was that bad of an episode, but it was confusing at times. It was obvious that the AA scene was a flashback, but having a flashback like that just a few minutes before the jump from the cold medicine scene to the drug-smoking scene in the car made it seem like that might be another flashback too. I watched it a couple times to see if there was any clue whether it was a flashback or a flash-forward at least several days (enough time for her to completely recover from the cold) but I wasn't sure until the diner scene when they were talking about still using.



reggers said:


> OK - Is Carmela really that "out of it"? She acts like she doesn't know what her husband and all of her husbands friends/associates do for a living.
> 
> There was one scene in an earlier episode where Vito and Silvio give her the money that was stolen from some drug or money laundering op and she later tells Tony and others how blessed they are as a family - all the while not knowing (or caring) where that stack of bills came from.
> 
> Wouldn't any "family wife" opine or have an inkling of what happened to Adriana?


I don't think so, necessarily. When these guys kill each other, it's almost always business/"family" related. Regardless of what she knows about what her husband does, she would have no reason to think anyone would hurt Adriana, and certainly not Christopher as Adriana's mom suggested. She'd have no reason to think that Adriana was working with the Feds and I can't think of any other reason why they'd deliberately hurt her that Carmela might think of.

And while they did seem to plant a seed about Carmela eventually finding out, I'm not sure how I see that happening. I don't see how a P.I. would be able to track down any leads on her since she's dead. And if he pursues the investigation on the assumption that she's alive, I doubt he'd come across anything to suggest that she's not (even if she hadn't been killed by guys who are experts at leaving no evidence). I think if she finds out, it'll be some inadvertent slip of the tongue by someone, or something that hasn't been hinted at yet.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

marksman said:


> I didn't think it was a bad episode... It just seems like it has become the in thing to trash the Sopranos this season.
> 
> I am having a hard time seeing what people want, I see people claim they don't care about the violence yet I am not sure what they are looking for... One person said more of just the crew hanging out and being buffoons... but really if they did that for 40 minutes in this episode would it have been better?
> 
> ...


+1......"Monkey see' Monkey do!"


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Zzzzzzzzzz
Zzzzzzzzzz
Zzzzzzzzzz


----------

